#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  custom Chamsys console

## totaltommy

Een beetje nieuw leven in dit topic. Deze week bezig geweest met een eigen Chamys console. 

2x touchscreen
1x compact pc wing
1x dell gx620 Pentium d 3.6 ghz met ssd
1x ups 500va
en een beetje hout en een potje Warnex.

Leuk en geslaagd project.

foto's www.dropbox.com/sh/eo5964n8h5om5ah/AAAeu5PWgcQ2...

mvg,
Tom van Duuren
Jambalaya Productions & Events

----------


## moderator

Mooi kissie!

Wat weegt het geheel ( kan 't slecht inschatten vandaar m'n vraag)

----------


## totaltommy

20 kg ongeveer, UPS en PC zijn uitgekozen op licht gewicht. Met de UPS kan het systeem 3 minuten blijven draaien. Afgelopen weekend voor het eerst ingezet, werkt goed. Freestyler is dan echt een stapje terug. 

Ik heb nog een filmpje aan DB toegevoegd.

----------

